# Good Shrimp for Planted Tanks.



## Krishs Bettas (19 Mar 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if there is any more diiferent kinds of shrimp i can put in the tank along with my cherry and amano shrimp?
I was thinking red nose shrimp?
Would they eat thread algea and BBA?
Are they okay with plants?

Any more suggestion would be very helpfull   

Krish


----------



## Nelson (19 Mar 2011)

red nose shrimp eat BBA,then your plants   .


----------



## viktorlantos (19 Mar 2011)

Using red nose in this nano










i do not see problem with the plants. they live with some amanos there.

you also can use tiger shrimp too, as they are decorative ones and not too hard to keep.
we do have them too in another nano.


----------



## FishBeast (20 Mar 2011)

My red nose shrimp have never eaten any of my plants but they are a variety from northern Australia


----------



## flyingfish (5 Apr 2011)

i've had no problems with cherry shrimps and love the bright red colour of them! but i do think that my amano shrimp does the same amount of work or even more than the three cherrys. Amanos are definatly very active.


----------



## a1Matt (5 Apr 2011)

Unless your lucky enough to get the true freshwater red nose I would stay away.
They are brackish shrimp and will die within 6 months or so.

The freshwater ones are native to Australia. You lucky so and so fishbeast!

Amanos are the most prolific algae eaters.
But won't breed.

Whereas most neocaridina (e.g cherries, snowballs, blue pearls) and caridina (e.g. tigers, CRS) species will breed for you. Which adds to their appeal in my eyes  and also compensates for them eating less algae (strength in numbers).


----------



## nayr88 (5 Apr 2011)

Krishna how are your apisto's getting on with your current shrimp, 

I would love some snowball shrimp but havnt got the space for another tank ATM but that's what I'd go for, tigers are especially nice also,


----------

